

Data Visualization with Angular and D3 on the Twitter Stream API - ashwin_kumar
http://dev.topheman.com/datavisualization-with-angular-and-d3-on-the-twitter-stream-api/

======
bvm
this is great, well done, I've really enjoyed playing around with this.

Does twitter-stream-channels support the follow [1] part of the of the twitter
streaming api? Didn't see any mention of it in the docs.

What I'd really like to do would be to give it a big list of users to follow
and then filter for keywords on that list. I did try changing "track" in
channelsDescription.json to "follow" but to no avail.

[1]: [https://dev.twitter.com/streaming/overview/request-
parameter...](https://dev.twitter.com/streaming/overview/request-
parameters#follow)

~~~
topheman
Hie bvm, I replied on my blog (didn't note you first commented on hacker news
...)

[http://dev.topheman.com/datavisualization-with-angular-
and-d...](http://dev.topheman.com/datavisualization-with-angular-and-d3-on-
the-twitter-stream-api/#comment-197)

------
SchizoDuckie
#apple usually does not refer to a fruit.

